# South of Boston Tai Chi



## Bobby135 (Jan 15, 2007)

I am looking to learn tai chi.  I have studied other arts and i am now interested in tai chi.  I live in Quincy, MA and would like to find anyone to train with.

Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 15, 2007)

I would recommend Gin soon Chu and YMAA

Gin Soon Chu Tai Chi 
33 Harrison Avenue, 2nd Floor
Boston, MA 02111
Traditional Yang style
http://www.geocities.com/RodeoDrive/4687/

YMAA - Yang Jwing Ming
YMAA International
Boston Headquarters
38 Hyde Park Avenue
Jamaica Plain, MA 02130
http://www.ymaa.com/
Yang Style from Yang Banhou

There is this Chen school but I know little about it
http://www.taijigongfu.com/


----------



## Dale Dugas (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob,

I live in Quincy and teach Baguazhang.  Give me a call anytime.  617-595-8097


----------

